# Possible to Lease Sailboat in Thailand for travel?



## BlueGirl (Jul 27, 2010)

My goal is to move to Thailand in 3-4 years and locate a boat to live-aboard. My husband and I would like to be able to 'lease' a boat to sail from Phuket down through Malaysia, Bali, Australia. Does anyone have thoughts on this, issues that we would encounter, possibilities of leasing a boat in Thailand and taking it out of the country? A year ago we sold our sailboat mostly due to the economic and work situation over here in the States. We are not wealthy Americans, yet we are friendly Americans who love meeting people and just enjoying life in its simplicity.


----------



## caseyrunning (Aug 2, 2010)

*sailboat leasing*



BlueGirl said:


> My goal is to move to Thailand in 3-4 years and locate a boat to live-aboard. My husband and I would like to be able to 'lease' a boat to sail from Phuket down through Malaysia, Bali, Australia. Does anyone have thoughts on this, issues that we would encounter, possibilities of leasing a boat in Thailand and taking it out of the country? A year ago we sold our sailboat mostly due to the economic and work situation over here in the States. We are not wealthy Americans, yet we are friendly Americans who love meeting people and just enjoying life in its simplicity.


This is a very good idea and probably possible. But it will take some doing. There are sailboats for "charter" in Puket on a day basis, but that is about it. about $200 a day for 30-35 ft boat.

When you say "lease" you probably want to get this cost down.

Traveling internationally on a chartered or leased boat is a bit complicated and would be tricky with tourist visas. Staying in and around Thailand would probably be ok.

I will look into this more and let you know. I have been a sailor all my life but never in Thailand so I'm curious too. Joe Casey


----------



## BlueGirl (Jul 27, 2010)

caseyrunning said:


> This is a very good idea and probably possible. But it will take some doing. There are sailboats for "charter" in Puket on a day basis, but that is about it. about $200 a day for 30-35 ft boat.
> 
> When you say "lease" you probably want to get this cost down.
> 
> ...


Joe, thank you for the information. It will be interesting to research this, and I will pass on the information.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

BlueGirl said:


> My goal is to move to Thailand in 3-4 years and locate a boat to live-aboard. My husband and I would like to be able to 'lease' a boat to sail from Phuket down through Malaysia, Bali, Australia. Does anyone have thoughts on this, issues that we would encounter, possibilities of leasing a boat in Thailand and taking it out of the country? A year ago we sold our sailboat mostly due to the economic and work situation over here in the States. We are not wealthy Americans, yet we are friendly Americans who love meeting people and just enjoying life in its simplicity.



BlueGirl,

I don't want to rain on your parade but I would do some research on private yachts being attacked on the high seas by pirates and the occupants done away with. There was a case in Thailand there they wife survived but I think the husband was killed by pirates. I'm sure some areas are safe but some not. Anyway a Google search of "Pirates in SE Asia" will give you numerous articles to research. 

Here's just one snippet I came across that should give you pause....

"After doing intensive research on pirates I like to emphasis a warning to glorify pirates being romantic and plucky characters who care for justice like Hollywood made us believe. Pirates are the opposite to this. They go for loot other people worked long and hard for. Pirates do not hesitate to kill. They beat their victims, make them cripples, torture them, rape women and shoot children.
They are a special sort of criminals because they have no honour, no codex, no dignity and no ideology. A sailor wrote: Pirates are the pest of the sea."

Yacht-Piraterie - Information Centre for Bluewater Sailors

Serendipity2


----------



## BlueGirl (Jul 27, 2010)

*Sailing Away*



Serendipity2 said:


> BlueGirl,
> 
> I don't want to rain on your parade but I would do some research on private yachts being attacked on the high seas by pirates and the occupants done away with. There was a case in Thailand there they wife survived but I think the husband was killed by pirates. I'm sure some areas are safe but some not. Anyway a Google search of "Pirates in SE Asia" will give you numerous articles to research.
> 
> ...


Sailing away, even around Thailand, sounds romantic, yet I do know there are dangers. I truly appreciate your feedback and will give it much consideration.


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

I know of some people who have sailed boats back to Oz from Thailand.
THe truth is that there aren't that many boats here compared to other countries and your best bet IU reckon would be to look for a foreign boat that needs returning to Australia or somewhere.

Whereas "pirates" are a threat it needs to be put into perspective - I'd be much more concerned about weather patterns and bureaucracy.


----------

